# Protoype bee vac (input needed)



## AJ Boss (May 30, 2012)

I made one just the other day out of a plastic box, can't tell from your pics, but mine hade a problem in that the mesh over the shop vac hose into the box was getting clogged with bees so a wider surfice area of mesh over that part was needed.

But from the pics yours look great


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I would make it the same footprint as your brood chamber size which will save you one transfer and limit the unnecessary sizes of equipment to store. Nuc size is good if you are transferring them to cardboard boxes to sell.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

And yes, where is the screen to isolate the bees and reduce the suction velocity?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Frank good question. If you look closely at the last pic, you will notice that the whole cover is screened off. This creates a rather large area that should not plug with debris and acts as a screen for the velocity reducer opening located under the square section of plywood.
Essentially the whole upper compartment is screened.
I typically leave my smaller cutouts and swarms in a nuc (nucs) for one to two weeks to settle in then transferre into their final hive body.
I am in the process of making one to fit the ten frame super as well.


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

I built one with a very similar design. and I found out 2 things,,

I needed an empty box just under the box with the frames in it, this allows the high velocity air to enter in a low velocity chamber without the bees being directly sucked up into the frame section.

I also found out that I needed a "dispertion board" under the vacuum hole, in order to disperse the suction force. Otherwise I would suck a big ball just under the vacuum hose.

question - how are you going to regulate the vacuum suction? if you have too much, it will kill the bees as they enter the box with too great a velocity?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

In the first pic you will notice a square shaped piece of plywood. Under that is the velocity regulating opening. By simply opening the plywood exposing the hole I can regulate the velocity flow.
I like the idea of an empty super under the "framed" super.
That's what I'm looking for. Thanks.


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

sorry,,I did not notice that regulating hole,, 

but think about a difussion board on top of your screen in the cover,, it will not only help stiffen the screen, it will prevent a "one point" of suction, 

just my 2 cents,,

good luck


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

No reason to be sorry. I appreciate any reply.
I will for sure install a diffuser like you suggested.


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks a whole lot like a robo vac.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

True, but I didn't like the idea of having a motor that close to the bees as in the top mount robo vac. Also, I integrated the screen into the top cover and didn't see the need for a sliding top cover.
I adhere to the K.I.S.S. method. Keep It Simple Stupid.


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

Mr.Beeman said:


> True, but I didn't like the idea of having a motor that close to the bees as in the top mount robo vac. Also, I integrated the screen into the top cover and didn't see the need for a sliding top cover.
> I adhere to the K.I.S.S. method. Keep It Simple Stupid.


----------

